# 9 year old Norwegian cross? St. Albans, NH



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Bob is 9 years old. He appears to be a Norwegian forest cat cross. He`s very placid
and enjoys the company of people and cats, but is very nervous until he gets used
to new people. He has been neutered.
























Pm me if you are interested in him


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

A very handsome cat stunning.
I have one which could be Bob's double,but he is a Maine Coon cross.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

He does look cute with his monkey teddy doesn't he


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

He's lovely. It's sooo not fair that i'm not allowed another cat. (Check out my location).


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAAwwwww he is sooooooooooooo pretty :001_wub: x


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

hi do you no if he'd be ok wit a small dog ?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi sorry he can't go with dogs.

My oh is the same he won't let me have any more cats either


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

pity looks like an idea cat 4 my mum !hope he finds a great home


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

re homed


----------

